# Cannot hear people talking in microphones!



## Transitory (May 1, 2009)

I'm not really a computer guy but I think I found the source of my problems: Realtek Audio Manager. 

Thing is: I don't know how to fix the problem. I can't hear people talking to me and I can't hear myself talking to them although I see the volume thing going up and down. 

On MSN Messenger, people can apparently hear me (faintly) and on STEAM they can hear me in voice chat AND ingame. I can hear voices in-game but NOT when it's in VOICE CHAT. I also can't hear people when they talk through their MICS on MSN. 

Can someone please help me with this?! It's frustrating not hearing people... lol.

Attached is a screenshot of what my manager looks like:









Thank you!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Try this:

Go into control panel, under sounds and devices, go to voice tab and click on test button. Run the test.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Let me know how it goes if this fixed the problem or not?


----------



## Transitory (May 1, 2009)

I already tried it but I tried again. So on my Audio Input Ouput tab I have my headphone and mic in (it's not a usb plug but two separate plugs). 

I went to test hardware and I can hear my voice (prob cuz the master volume meter is maxed) but there is no movement on the recording meter unless I stick the mic near my mouth and talk loud then there is small movement like 1-3 green squares.

Same thing goes for the playback test there is no movement when my mic is in normal range.


----------



## Transitory (May 1, 2009)

bump

Also I couldn't hear people talkin on their mics prior to buyin the mic so yea....


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

make and model of pc

also has it always been this way or did it recently happen?


----------



## Transitory (May 1, 2009)

win xp pro service pack 2

intel pentium 3.2 ghz 2gig ram

is that make and model of pc? :X

I think it has always been like this since I never really had to hear people talk on microphones until now.


Thanks


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Make and model?
example: Dell Dimension desktop 4400


----------



## Transitory (May 1, 2009)

It was customed made by my cousin. :/


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you get the name of the motherboard?

Pauldo


----------



## Transitory (May 1, 2009)

SiSoftware Sandra

System
Manufacturer : System manufacturer
Model : System Product Name
Version : System Version
Serial Number : System Serial Number
ID : 23A5E7A4-11D5FE75-24F54D8D-65841205

System Chassis
Manufacturer : Chassis Manufacture
Type : Desktop
Can be locked : Yes
Version : Chassis Version
Serial Number : Chassis Serial Number
Asset Tag : Asset-1234567890
Boot-up State : Safe
Power State : Safe
Thermal State : Safe
Security State : External Interface Locked-out

Mainboard
Manufacturer : ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Multi-Processor (MP) Support : No
MPS Version : 1.40
Model : P5LD2-Deluxe
Version : Rev 1.xx
Serial Number : MB-1234567890
BIOS : 64-0603-000010-00101111-032006-945P

Audio Device
Model : ASUS 82801G (ICH7) High Definition Audio
OEM Device Name : Intel 82801G (ICH7) High Definition Audio
Revision : A2
Type : HD (High-Definition) Audio
Version : 1.00
Number of In / Out / Bi-Directional Streams : 4 / 4 / 0
Number of Serial Data Streams : 1

Audio Codec
Model : Realtek Semiconductor 0882h
Revision : A2
Version : 1.00
Audio Channels : 12


---

I downloaded a prog to tell me x.x
So yea I hope the mainboard = motherboard.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

That works. :grin:

Have you tried messing with your playback settings for your mic?

Try muting it. Click on the '..' icon and selecting Mic boost. Don't know if that will help but I have seen that being recommended at times.

You can also try re-installing audio drivers.

I would first try the ones from Asus. http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Click on the Audio plus sign and download the first one (newest one).

If that doesn't work than you can try the ones from Realtek as they are much, much newer. http://www.realtek.com/downloads

Click on the High Definition Audio Codecs

Let us know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------

